# My loft in progress



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Been working on my new loft now for about 2 years in the making. It's been a long process of starting and stopping. Finally we have just finished our breeding room, and the viewing room. My loft is like an L shaped, so there are 2 parts two it . First part is a 22ft wide by 24ft long that includes the viewing room and the breeding room which has 30 individual nest pens that can be open breeding as well, and 2 seperating pens that are 9ft wide by 10 ft long. The other part is a 12ft wide by 24ft long, that will include 2 seperating pens and a roller pen. I use my performing rollers for fostering my fantails and jacobins. I also enjoy watching them fly and role in the air. It's been a long project and still is a work in progress, but fun to work on.
View attachment 29597


View attachment 29598


View attachment 29599


View attachment 29600


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Attachments don't appear to be working.


----------

